# Any interest in Sage/Breville barista express 54mm bottomless portafilter?



## Stricky (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi all I'm new to the forum so I hope I have posted this to the correct section.

I own a sage barista express, and have been looking at getting a 54mm portafilter machined out to a bottomless one as I cannot seem to find a uk supplier for a bottomless type. I have order a new portafilter direct from sage and have dropped it off to a local machinist who I used to work with and he is machining this one out for free as a tester, is there any more interest in these? I will upload pictures once I get it back. If there is any interest please let me know so I can try and get a cheaper price for the portafilter from sage for buying multiples and get a price for machining them and costs for postage.

thanks Jed


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Stricky said:


> Hi all I'm new to the forum so I hope I have posted this to the correct section.
> 
> I own a sage barista express, and have been looking at getting a 54mm portafilter machined out to a bottomless one as I cannot seem to find a uk supplier for a bottomless type. I have order a new portafilter direct from sage and have dropped it off to a local machinist who I used to work with and he is machining this one out for free as a tester, is there any more interest in these? I will upload pictures once I get it back. If there is any interest please let me know so I can try and get a cheaper price for the portafilter from sage for buying multiples and get a price for machining them and costs for postage.
> 
> thanks Jed


I've done this for about 20 members, bought 10 at a time from sage and they offer no discount unfortunately. The price is what it is, which is a shame.


----------



## Stricky (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi Joey, have you had any more interest recently? What did you pay for machining costs? Or did you modify them yourself? If you have anymore interest and you aren't wanting to do anymore then I'm more than happy to help

cheers


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Stricky said:


> Hi Joey, have you had any more interest recently? What did you pay for machining costs? Or did you modify them yourself? If you have anymore interest and you aren't wanting to do anymore then I'm more than happy to help
> 
> cheers


I do all the machining myself at home. There was the initial craze for them at the start, but now it's just every now and the I'll get asked to do one


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Stricky said:


> Hi Joey, have you had any more interest recently? What did you pay for machining costs? Or did you modify them yourself? If you have anymore interest and you aren't wanting to do anymore then I'm more than happy to help
> 
> cheers












This was a bottomless portafilter joey did for me, well worth it


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

KTD said:


> This was a bottomless portafilter joey did for me, well worth it


So shiny!!


----------



## Kroyne (Feb 17, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> I do all the machining myself at home. There was the initial craze for them at the start, but now it's just every now and the I'll get asked to do one


If you are still doing these, let me know the details. I'm interested.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Kroyne said:


> If you are still doing these, let me know the details. I'm interested.


I'll pm you soon


----------



## billy__k (Jan 1, 2017)

I would also be interested in this.

Do these fit the Duo Temp Pro?

I am also after a new tamp to replace the one that comes with the Duo.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

billy__k said:


> I would also be interested in this.
> 
> Do these fit the Duo Temp Pro?
> 
> I am also after a new tamp to replace the one that comes with the Duo.


Is this meant for me or the OP?


----------



## billy__k (Jan 1, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Is this meant for me or the OP?


Whoever can provide one


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

billy__k said:


> Whoever can provide one


I've got history lol. OP hasn't logged on since this post I don't think.


----------



## billy__k (Jan 1, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> I've got history lol. OP hasn't logged on since this post I don't think.


Haha. I guess I am talking to you then. Can you possibly help?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

billy__k said:


> Haha. I guess I am talking to you then. Can you possibly help?


I'll PM you


----------



## Liasis (Mar 15, 2018)

It's a shame Sage don't do bottomless PFs, it was the main reason I didn't go for a Sage machine in the end.


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi new to the forum. Is this offer still open. I need a portafilter for my Sage DTP and came across this. Would much rather prefer a bottomless one.This is meant to be a response to Jed's original post.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

M_H_S said:


> Hi new to the forum. Is this offer still open. I need a portafilter for my Sage DTP and came across this. Would much rather prefer a bottomless one.This is meant to be a response to Jed's original post.


I think my inbox is full so can't reply. Yeah I just bought a standard from sage and converted it.


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> I think my inbox is full so can't reply. Yeah I just bought a standard from sage and converted it.


Do you do it for others at a cost or just for yourself?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

M_H_S said:


> Do you do it for others at a cost or just for yourself?


Yeah I did a load before and just charged a little bit of labour. There's actually one come up in the for sale section I did a while back. Get 5 posts under your belt and have a look. I tagged you in the comments.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

M_H_S said:


> Hi new to the forum. Is this offer still open. I need a portafilter for my Sage DTP and came across this. Would much rather prefer a bottomless one.This is meant to be a response to Jed's original post.


There's one in the for sale section at the moment. You need 5 posts to access it so only 3 to go.


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

I also noticed in some of the pics of others peoples set ups with DTP custom 54mm tampers and distribution tools. Would appreciate if there is a website that sells them. OR are they custom made too?


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

M_H_S said:


> I also noticed in some of the pics of others peoples set ups with DTP custom 54mm tampers and distribution tools. Would appreciate if there is a website that sells them. OR are they custom made too?


If so, then where from?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

M_H_S said:


> If so, then where from?


I made them too. At the moment I've got too much other work going on so won't be able to help for a few months.

They were just a 58mm distribution tool turned down to suit, so if you know any machinists then it would be a simple task for them 

Hope this helps and sorry I can't


----------



## Dogs (Aug 16, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> I do all the machining myself at home. There was the initial craze for them at the start, but now it's just every now and the I'll get asked to do one


If you are still doing this i would be very interested in getting one from you.

I own the sage barista Touch.

best Regards


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Dogs said:


> If you are still doing this i would be very interested in getting one from you.
> 
> I own the sage barista Touch.
> 
> best Regards


Check the for sale section


----------



## billy__k (Jan 1, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Check the for sale section


I can vouch for joeys work. Very happy with the bottomless portafilter he modded for me.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Dogs said:


> If you are still doing this i would be very interested in getting one from you.
> 
> I own the sage barista Touch.
> 
> best Regards





joey24dirt said:


> Check the for sale section


Only 1 more post needed to get access to it.


----------



## Dogs (Aug 16, 2018)

thanks joey i'll go check it out


----------



## ucdespresso (Sep 3, 2018)

Hey Joey, I just got a DTP and am super interested in buying one of your bottomless portafilters.

Would you be able (or anyone else here) to upload a few pics and perhaps a video of the portafilter in action?

Much appreciated!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

@joey24dirt


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

ucdespresso said:


> Hey Joey, I just got a DTP and am super interested in buying one of your bottomless portafilters.
> 
> Would you be able (or anyone else here) to upload a few pics and perhaps a video of the portafilter in action?
> 
> Much appreciated!


Send me a PM if it will let you. Not sure if you need to get your post count up some more or not.


----------



## eslord (Sep 27, 2016)

Hi

Joey Iam in a cue for naked portafilter and distribution tool !! Whenever will be available...


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

eslord said:


> Hi
> 
> Joey Iam in a cue for naked portafilter and distribution tool !! Whenever will be available...


Bloody hell I've just done a sage order  drop me an inbox and we can discuss terms


----------



## eslord (Sep 27, 2016)

My fault instead of thinking about that for two days I should pm you







anyway will be first in the cue for next order.


----------



## niedzwiedz (Nov 23, 2018)

Hey Joey, I just dropped you a pm. I've been searching for ages trying to find someone to make one of these!


----------



## Coffeenoobster (Nov 24, 2018)

Are these still up for grabs?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Coffeenoobster said:


> Are these still up for grabs?


Not from me for the moment. Taking a break from doing them until after new year most likely. Sold my lathe and not set up at work yet on their machine. Happy to advise with diy modding though


----------



## Coffeenoobster (Nov 24, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> Not from me for the moment. Taking a break from doing them until after new year most likely. Sold my lathe and not set up at work yet on their machine. Happy to advise with diy modding though


Thank you for the reply, understandable I've seen a lot of your work around here. I think my wife likes my fingers too much for diy work. Only just bought the machine anyway so I'm sure I'll have more than enough to play around with. I'll keep an eye on the for sale section.


----------



## Lethal Lenny (Dec 31, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> I've done this for about 20 members, bought 10 at a time from sage and they offer no discount unfortunately. The price is what it is, which is a shame.


Hi Joey, are the 54mm bottomless portafilters still available? I recently got a Barista touch machine and would love to improve my technique with the nonpresurised basket.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Lethal Lenny said:


> Hi Joey, are the 54mm bottomless portafilters still available? I recently got a Barista touch machine and would love to improve my technique with the nonpresurised basket.


I will be soon. I'm just waiting for a part so I can convert the lathe at work  should be here in the next day or so


----------



## Lethal Lenny (Dec 31, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> I will be soon. I'm just waiting for a part so I can convert the lathe at work  should be here in the next day or so


Great news! I'd very much like to get my hands on one. If you could let me know the price I would appreciate that. Also do they come with a wooden handle and super shiny like the one in the pic on this thread?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Lethal Lenny said:


> Great news! I'd very much like to get my hands on one. If you could let me know the price I would appreciate that. Also do they come with a wooden handle and super shiny like the one in the pic on this thread?


They cost extra  I'll send you a pm


----------



## Nick72 (Jan 5, 2019)

Hi I'm new to this group so excuse me if I'm doing anything wrong. I would be very interested in this naked portafilter for barista express can't find one anywhere online at all. Any help would be much appreciated guys











Stricky said:


> Hi all I'm new to the forum so I hope I have posted this to the correct section.
> 
> I own a sage barista express, and have been looking at getting a 54mm portafilter machined out to a bottomless one as I cannot seem to find a uk supplier for a bottomless type. I have order a new portafilter direct from sage and have dropped it off to a local machinist who I used to work with and he is machining this one out for free as a tester, is there any more interest in these? I will upload pictures once I get it back. If there is any interest please let me know so I can try and get a cheaper price for the portafilter from sage for buying multiples and get a price for machining them and costs for postage.
> 
> thanks Jed


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Nick72 said:


> Hi I'm new to this group so excuse me if I'm doing anything wrong. I would be very interested in this naked portafilter for barista express can't find one anywhere online at all. Any help would be much appreciated guys


 @joey24dirt has done several so may be able to help.


----------



## Nick72 (Jan 5, 2019)

If your still doing this I'd be very interested mate ! Been trying to find one but seems the only way is to have one made. Cheers


----------



## alex- (Jan 12, 2019)

joey24dirt said:


> I will be soon. I'm just waiting for a part so I can convert the lathe at work  should be here in the next day or so


Hi joey, I'm new here, but just got a barista express and would love one of these when you do your next batch of them, if you'd be happy to do one for me too


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

alex- said:


> Hi joey, I'm new here, but just got a barista express and would love one of these when you do your next batch of them, if you'd be happy to do one for me too


Hi. I won't be ordering any to sell as such, but if you order one I'll do the modification work  saves me having to fork out my own money


----------



## Lethal Lenny (Dec 31, 2018)

Hi Joey, I ordered a portafilter from Sage, I tried to pm you about it but it says my post count isn't high enough or something like that. I'll let you know when it arrives.


----------



## jjkilpatrick (Feb 2, 2019)

Hi @joey24dirt. Also very interested in a bottomless portafilter. I've just ordered one from sage so if you're able to machine it for me that would be great. Please send me a PM as i'm sure as this is my first post I wont be able to send one to you.

Cheers in advance.

John


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

jjkilpatrick said:


> Hi @joey24dirt. Also very interested in a bottomless portafilter. I've just ordered one from sage so if you're able to machine it for me that would be great. Please send me a PM as i'm sure as this is my first post I wont be able to send one to you.
> 
> Cheers in advance.
> 
> John


I'll message you tomorrow John. Just about to tuck into my tea


----------



## Simoof (Aug 27, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> Hi. I won't be ordering any to sell as such, but if you order one I'll do the modification work  saves me having to fork out my own money


Hi Joey...








I too am interested in a naked portafilter for the Sage Duo Temp Pro. I like the finish shown that you are getting so I would love if you were willing to, order one from you. I;d pay you up front of course as no-one should be out of pocket.

I am too new here too for PMs I think.

Hope you are up for it!

Regards

Simon.


----------



## Lethal Lenny (Dec 31, 2018)

Hi people, just want to say Joey recently did a bottomless portafilter for me and it is well worth the money. Nice to see what is happening when pulling your shot.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Lethal Lenny said:


> Hi people, just want to say Joey recently did a bottomless portafilter for me and it is well worth the money. Nice to see what is happening when pulling your shot.


Hey Lenny thanks for the shout out. Great looking shot


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Simoof said:


> Hi Joey...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Simon. More than up for it, but sage seem to have ran out of stock lol. I'll get a notification set up for when they are back in


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

joey24dirt said:


> Hi Simon. More than up for it, but sage seem to have ran out of stock lol. I'll get a notification set up for when they are back in


Yeah i cant see 58mm either ...


----------



## Barman (Feb 28, 2019)

Hi Joey,

Just joined the forum after finding the conversation about the naked portafilter for duo temp pro.

Really interested in getting hold of one if you're still doing the modification.

Barman


----------



## Barman (Feb 28, 2019)

Mrboots2u said:


> Yeah i cant see 58mm either ...


Just heard back from Sage and they have told me it will be 3 weeks before new stock of the 54mm arrives.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Barman said:


> Hi Joey,
> 
> Just joined the forum after finding the conversation about the naked portafilter for duo temp pro.
> 
> ...


Yeah I'll do some more when they are in stock. All I'd ask is for you to source it and then send it up for the mod


----------



## Barman (Feb 28, 2019)

joey24dirt said:


> Yeah I'll do some more when they are in stock. All I'd ask is for you to source it and then send it up for the mod


Sounds like a plan, thanks.


----------



## m1pnk (Oct 5, 2013)

hey Joey... can i order a 54 naked as well for my bes870uk please... many thanks


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

m1pnk said:


> hey Joey... can i order a 54 naked as well for my bes870uk please... many thanks


You can. I'll message soon to arrange


----------



## jrtg (Mar 31, 2019)

Hey Joey, I've managed to get hold of a 54mm portafilter, please let me know when you have enough interest to mod these again. I'd happily send some cash your way.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

jrtg said:


> Hey Joey, I've managed to get hold of a 54mm portafilter, please let me know when you have enough interest to mod these again. I'd happily send some cash your way.


Hi I can just do them as and when. Just drop me a pm when you're ready


----------



## Barman (Feb 28, 2019)

For anyone that's interested these are now back in stock with Sage.


----------



## ahmedhajri (Apr 11, 2019)

Barman said:


> For anyone that's interested these are now back in stock with Sage.


Hi there, I'm interested. I have Sage Barista Express BES875UK.


----------



## Little_tipple (Apr 2, 2019)

@joey24dirt I'd be interested in one of these, if you're still making them? what do you charge for them?


----------



## matttan90 (Apr 11, 2019)

Hi Joey!

I'm also interested in one of them. Would it be possible for me to send my current 54mm portafilter for you to mod? If so, please do PM me costs. Really appreciate the trouble.

ps: another quick question. i think you mentioned that you still keep the 'plastic distribution funnel', and put it in the naked mod portafilter to be able to then use the rubber disc with cleaning tablet? is this still possible?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi all that we're interested. A few things have cropped up and I'm not going to be able to sort any of these for a while now. I need to concentrate on a few existing things I need to do so I'd say at some point after may time I can start to look at doing some more.

Thanks all


----------



## matttan90 (Apr 11, 2019)

No probs. Thanks once again for letting us know.


----------



## Little_tipple (Apr 2, 2019)

Thanks Joey, let us know if you start again! Have a great weekend!


----------



## joker90 (Apr 28, 2019)

joey24dirt said:


> Hi all that we're interested. A few things have cropped up and I'm not going to be able to sort any of these for a while now. I need to concentrate on a few existing things I need to do so I'd say at some point after may time I can start to look at doing some more.
> 
> Thanks all


Hi Joey,

I'm interested as well. Just drop me a pm when you are available. Thanks


----------



## blankets (Feb 17, 2019)

joker90 said:


> Hi Joey,
> 
> I'm interested as well. Just drop me a pm when you are available. Thanks


Hi, new here. Just upgraded my Sage for the Bianca, but it'd be a nice gift for my father in law, so PM me too.


----------



## ckyew (May 3, 2019)

joey24dirt said:


> Hi all that we're interested. A few things have cropped up and I'm not going to be able to sort any of these for a while now. I need to concentrate on a few existing things I need to do so I'd say at some point after may time I can start to look at doing some more.
> 
> Thanks all


Hi Joey,

I am interested in the portafilter too. So when your time frees up again, I'd like to be added to your list









Thanks in advance!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

You guys are killing me with these requests haha.

Ok so here's the deal. I'll possibly look at doing a small run of these. They would just be a bottomless conversion though. I really don't want to be making handles for them.

What I'll do is start a group buy thread so I can see what numbers are interested. I'll also explain terms and stuff

Hopefully that helps folk out. Cheers


----------



## edd666999 (May 8, 2019)

joey24dirt said:


> You guys are killing me with these requests haha.
> 
> Ok so here's the deal. I'll possibly look at doing a small run of these. They would just be a bottomless conversion though. I really don't want to be making handles for them.
> 
> ...


I do believe in fate and i've just been searching around for this exact service!


----------



## Little_tipple (Apr 2, 2019)

whoops, double post...


----------



## Little_tipple (Apr 2, 2019)

joey24dirt said:


> You guys are killing me with these requests haha.
> 
> Ok so here's the deal. I'll possibly look at doing a small run of these. They would just be a bottomless conversion though. I really don't want to be making handles for them.
> 
> ...


YAY! Can't wait!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

For those who are interested, I've started a thread in the for sale section if you wanted to check it out


----------



## jonnygarbe (May 26, 2019)

Interested in a bottomless portafilter, not sure why it's taken me so long to find this thread!


----------



## deebee123 (Mar 10, 2015)

What an excellent idea . Iv also been looking for one of these but struggling in the UK. Are these still available at all


----------



## Denz (Jun 12, 2019)

I'd like one too


----------



## Adam16 (Aug 11, 2019)

Hi! If you are doing these still I'd be interested! ? cheers


----------



## JuG (Aug 14, 2019)

If you are still making these I would also be interested. Thx


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

And me, please.


----------



## moocino (Aug 28, 2019)

@joey24dirthow much would it be to have bottomless portafilter for sage barista? I live in Loughborough UK


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Hello.

For me to modify it will be £30 plus £5 return postage.

Sage have bumped their prices up to £50 so I'm not willing to buy them and do it that way.

Feel free to organise yourself and send one up though to be modified.

I'm also working with a guy to have some aftermarket naked pfs made, but they will be a few months away I would think

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moocino (Aug 28, 2019)

joey24dirt said:


> Hello.
> 
> For me to modify it will be £30 plus £5 return postage.
> 
> ...


 Can you message me your address please for me to send it too!


----------



## Espressionist (Dec 11, 2019)

Hello dear Coffee Fans!

Do you still mod the 54mm Portafilters for the small Sage models @joey24dirt? Any chance to get one with your help? I live in Germany.

Thank you and with best regards,

pauL


----------



## StepanSanda (Dec 12, 2019)

Hello there,

@joey24dirt I'm also interested in bottomless portafilter for my SAGE SES878BTR (54mm) I'm from Czech republic. Is it possible to order it from Czech? I didn't find any other solution and of course I'll pay any extra postage costs required.

Regards,

Stepan


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Joey - in the unlikely event you fancy doing a batch, please can I get in the queue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RoastarCoffee (Dec 15, 2019)

In interested in one if these let me know price ?


----------



## E404 (Oct 20, 2019)

He won't be able to resist will he?

Pushes gently into a neatly formed queue...Me too, por favour.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Pullman sage/Breville 54mm Naked Portafilter 
https://coffeeforums.co.uk/index.php?/topic/48699-Pullman-sage-Breville-54mm-Naked-Portafilter-



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Ordered the Pullman in walnut - beware, additional £38 in customs charges

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Ordered the Pullman in walnut - beware, additional £38 in customs charges
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is coming from Australia? They mentioned something about a German stockist when I'd spoke to them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Yeah Australia - I couldn't find any anywhere else

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

kennyboy993 said:


> Yeah Australia - I couldn't find any anywhere else
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a shame you don't know any Ausies who've popped home for crimbo who could have flown it back for you.


----------



## beans1701 (Dec 27, 2019)

joey24dirt said:


> I'll PM you


 Joey do u still do these?


----------



## Zoltan (Mar 13, 2020)

Hey,

I just would like to ask that do you know anyone in London who can modify a regular Sage portafilter? Or any good machinist/handyman in London?

I have a spare 54mm Sage DTP portafilter and I want to transform it to a bottomless one 

Thanks for the answers or ideas

Zoltan


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Zoltan said:


> Hey,
> 
> I just would like to ask that do you know anyone in London who can modify a regular Sage portafilter? Or any good machinist/handyman in London?
> 
> ...


 If you find one in London please could you drop me me a DM or reply here. I'd be up for buying another portafilter and taking it somewhere in London to be modified. I'm waiting for them to come back in stock in the US, once I see how much shipping is I might get one from there, but if not a local London guy would be great.


----------



## Zoltan (Mar 13, 2020)

CocoLoco said:


> If you find one in London please could you drop me me a DM or reply here. I'd be up for buying another portafilter and taking it somewhere in London to be modified. I'm waiting for them to come back in stock in the US, once I see how much shipping is I might get one from there, but if not a local London guy would be great.


 Alright, I'll let you know when I find someone.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Zoltan said:


> Alright, I'll let you know when I find someone.


 Thank you.


----------



## Zoltan (Mar 13, 2020)

CocoLoco said:


> Thank you.


 I just got back my portafilter.

There is a workshop next to Wembley Stadium and they modified it.

Made it bottomless and also modified my IMS Spaziale competition filter basket. The edge was too wide.

So now I got a bottomless portafilter and a competition basket which fits to the pf and group head.

They've asked £20 for all this work.

Hole could be a bit wider on the pf but it was the first time they did a job like this.

Asked the boss and he said I'm allowed to tell his address or number if someone wants to know it


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

Zoltan said:


> Hey,
> 
> I just would like to ask that do you know anyone in London who can modify a regular Sage portafilter? Or any good machinist/handyman in London?
> 
> ...


 I've just had mine done by @joey24dirt - not based in London but the work is amazing! Maybe worth a DM to him?


----------



## Zoltan (Mar 13, 2020)

THR_Crema said:


> I've just had mine done by @joey24dirt - not based in London but the work is amazing! Maybe worth a DM to him?
> 
> View attachment 37166


 I know he does amazing work but I thought that he doesn't want to modify another portafilters so I didn't DM him.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Zoltan said:


> I just got back my portafilter.
> 
> There is a workshop next to Wembley Stadium and they modified it.
> 
> ...


 Great, thank you for the heads up. I've put getting one on the back burner, once this pandemic abates I'll look into it again, I'll email this guy in Wembley. I'd love to know what you think of it once you've used it a few times.


----------



## Zoltan (Mar 13, 2020)

CocoLoco said:


> Great, thank you for the heads up. I've put getting one on the back burner, once this pandemic abates I'll look into it again, I'll email this guy in Wembley. I'd love to know what you think of it once you've used it a few times.


 I'm lucky, it's about 20 mins walk from mine. Didn't use public transport.

Naked portafilter: As I said the hole could be a bit wider but it's okay for me, coffee goes through and it's clearly visible. I already made few changes in my process to deliver more even and pull better.

IMS Spaziale competition filter 14/16g (IMS website says 14/18): wow, such a big improvement after Sage stock filter... Previously I used setting 17-20 with Sage Smart Grinder Pro and now I'm at 13 and can go finer. Also, many online shops say 14/16g. Last time I've put 18g and the powder didn't reach the edge level yet (after tampering) This Spaziale basket is definitely about 20g with Sage machines. A bit deeper basket and straight walls.


----------



## Zoltan (Mar 13, 2020)

Zoltan said:


> I'm lucky, it's about 20 mins walk from mine. Didn't use public transport.
> 
> Naked portafilter: As I said the hole could be a bit wider but it's okay for me, coffee goes through and it's clearly visible. I already made few changes in my process to deliver more even and pull better.
> 
> ...


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Zoltan said:


> View attachment 37170


 This the basket you using on your barista express? Pic above


----------



## Zoltan (Mar 13, 2020)

Joe shorrock said:


> This the basket you using on your barista express? Pic above


 Yes, this is it. But again it says 14/16g, IMS website says 14/18g.

With DTP it's 20/22 I think. I put 18 and 20g.


----------



## mrahart (Apr 4, 2020)

Hi @joey24dirt, are you still making / machining 54mm bottomless portafilters? I'm after one to go with my BE. Thanks


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

mrahart said:


> Hi @joey24dirt, are you still making / machining 54mm bottomless portafilters? I'm after one to go with my BE. Thanks


I'm not unfortunately. Check out crema coffee products though 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrahart (Apr 4, 2020)

joey24dirt said:


> I'm not unfortunately. Check out crema coffee products though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks @joey24dirt. Just noticed your sig - apologies!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

mrahart said:


> Thanks @joey24dirt. Just noticed your sig - apologies!


Dont worry about it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harricam (Apr 9, 2020)

joey24dirt said:


> Hello.
> 
> For me to modify it will be £30 plus £5 return postage.
> 
> ...


 Hi Joey, If you are still doing this service I am interested in getting mine converted. let me know, all the best, James.

**Apologies, I missed the sig.


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

Joey - maybe you should change your sig to 'Any requests to mod your portafilter will be ignored'.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

harricam said:


> Hi Joey, If you are still doing this service I am interested in getting mine converted. let me know, all the best, James.
> **Apologies, I missed the sig.


No worries James. I just simply don't have the time to do these anymore. Have a look at https://www.cremacoffeepro.com/ or even the Pullman options.

Better still, try find somewhere local that could possibly help machine it. Need to be extra careful with the handle though, as they can be damaged really easy (another reason I don't do them )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emilydavies9501 (Apr 20, 2020)

Hi do you still do these? If so how much? Thanks 😊


----------



## Timea (Jun 19, 2020)

Hi all,

Did anyone order the crema coffee 54mm naked pf? I am wondering how much shipping/customs would be to the UK.

Cheers


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

Mine's just arrived at work but I can't get it until Monday now. I'll let you know.


----------



## Timea (Jun 19, 2020)

-Mac said:


> Mine's just arrived at work but I can't get it until Monday now. I'll let you know.


 That'd be great!! Thank you!


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

Ah, sorry. Read too quickly. This is mine:

https://vod.ebay.co.uk/vod/FetchOrderDetails?itemid=124190167028&transid=2262407053002&ul_noapp=true


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

FWIW, my new bottomless pf arrived today and it seems nicely made and good to use. Now just got to perfect my puck.


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

-Mac said:


> FWIW, my new bottomless pf arrived today and it seems nicely made and good to use. Now just got to perfect my puck.


 Mate send me a photo would ya? Mate asking me where to get one


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

Link is in post #123 above.


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

-Mac said:


> Link is in post #123 above.


 Yeah ain't got eBay so won't let me see it 🤣


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

-Mac said:


>


 Thanks


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

Note: the handle is plastic but it's well made, weighty and quite easy to mistake for wood. And it screws off above the collar so you could have a real wooden one made, if you wanted.


----------



## Timea (Jun 19, 2020)

The link takes me to your order details and won't let me see it since it's not my account. Looks good though!


----------

